# Frogs



## orionmystery (Jul 31, 2012)

IMG_5350 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_5533 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_5356 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_7018 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_6298 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_6055 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_6603 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Jul 31, 2012)

is it weird to call these cute? lol I love that first one, he looks like he is posing for you


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jul 31, 2012)

Such beauties. Great shots.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 31, 2012)

Your light diffuser, as reflected in their eyes, looks like a warp tunnel.  Maybe that's the secret to how you got this close.  Frogs in my neighbourhood scatter when I'm six feet or more away.  But if I had a warp tunnel, I'm sure I could pop in, take the shot and pop out again before they knew what happened.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 1, 2012)

Another amazing set! amazing! And perhaps these could be used as a self portrait


----------



## bunadski (Aug 1, 2012)

Great set!


----------

